# Mike Tyson



## Nightingale (Jan 16, 2003)

I heard on the radio that they're going to do a reality show and train an ameteur to fight mike tyson.

the word "suicide" is coming to mind.

opinions?


----------



## Kirk (Jan 16, 2003)

I'd fight him for the paycheck that other top contenders get.  
A couple hundred grand in medical bills, about 6 months of
recovery, and I'd be sitting pretty! 

I'd also go for a good kick in the family jewels, what are they
gonna do, deduct a point????  

Tyson would get one punch in, and the match would be over.
I think I'd run around the ring from him for the first round ... see
if I can stay away from him, so I don't go down like 3 of his other
competitors.  If I could get away with it, then I'd go for the kick.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 16, 2003)

I heard that same thing this morning.  It will be interesting to see if they can do it.  I am also curious about how much they are gonna get paid for it.  I am with kirk on that one, I would have to get paid pretty good to get in that ring...then I would see how well I could bob and weave!


----------



## Kirk (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *I heard that same thing this morning.  It will be interesting to see if they can do it.  I am also curious about how much they are gonna get paid for it.  I am with kirk on that one, I would have to get paid pretty good to get in that ring...then I would see how well I could bob and weave! *



I'm way too slow, no man alive could train my fat **** to bob 
and weave fast enough!

That's one option nightingale didn't list was "Yes, there's enough
money in the world to get me into the ring with that maniac"


----------



## Mon Mon (Jan 16, 2003)

i put the top one because i wanted to sound tough but if i did fight him i would wear EAR protection.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes I have to agree, Ear protection would be a must.  But who knows...he may change his strategy and go for something unexpected.  So BE careful!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 16, 2003)

Most people have their price and if the price were right you never know, I just might be tempted to jump in the ring with Iron Mike and take a good old fashioned *** whippin'... :anic:


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 16, 2003)

Mods, 

could you add to the poll underneath "Yes! I could go a few rounds with him"  the choice of "Yes! if they paid me enough money to cover ALL my medical bills and live very comfortably for the rest of my life."

Thanks!!!


----------



## white belt (Jan 16, 2003)

Put that Hannibal Lechter muzzle on him and offer a Million Dollars to me.  Yes, I would do it!

white belt


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 16, 2003)

Hmmmmm......Yeah, get in the ring for a Million pounds, go down with the first punch......Get the money and run for my life......sounds good :rofl:


----------



## D_Brady (Jan 16, 2003)

What would the rules be like, say if as soon as the bell rings and I drop to the canvas in the fetal position weeping, Would he have to wait till I evetually get up , beat me while I'm down there, treat me like a passed out prom date. I juat ge a bad feeling


----------



## ace (Jan 16, 2003)

Yep I Would Fight Him.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 16, 2003)

I think its under boxing rules.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 16, 2003)

I think personally I'd like to be able to function after a fight with that guy. You know keep all use of all bodily limbs, functions and so on. After one hit I'd hate to look like Ali. That would really suck.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jan 17, 2003)

Even after his prime, I think he'll KO the guy in the first round


----------



## J-kid (Jan 17, 2003)

Bring it on, If i fight mike tyson win or lose still helps give myself a name~!


----------



## white belt (Jan 17, 2003)

Judo Kid,

Oh, you'll still have a name alright!  You just won't sound intelligable when trying to pronounce it and you would have a new address where "drool bibs" are commonly used.  

"Tee, Hee!  I is bussin' you up for Allah!".....Mikey

white belt


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> *Even after his prime, I think he'll KO the guy in the first round *



No doubt about that, that is unless the amateur guy turns out to be a Lennox Lewis clone...


----------



## MartialArtist (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *Bring it on, If i fight mike tyson win or lose still helps give myself a name~! *


If you lose, you will not get a name for yourself.  In the beginning, you will be viewed as the dumb guy who fought Tyson.  A few weeks after, nobody will know you, a washed-up fighter.  This is from Mike Tyson's history with everyone.  Except for one or two, how many heavyweights do you know in the top of your head during Tyson's era?


----------



## J-kid (Jan 18, 2003)

If it was for good fun , and if i did a good job (win or lose) people will say you know that Judo-kid pritty tuff guy.


----------



## white belt (Jan 18, 2003)

A NOTE FROM MIKEY TO JUDO KID:

"Tee Hee!  You sounds likes a cute one!  Do you needs a big bruder?  In "da' joint" I hadda lil' bruder n' he be cute to!  I hadda new lil' bruder abouts every week!  Tee Hee!  What be your interests?  I likes eatin' on Pork Rinds (you know, da' ones dat' looks likes curled up ears!), Playin' hides an' go seeks, takin' LONG showers (afta' hides an' go seeks.), an' practicin's my fightin' inna' clinch on wet floors foh' balance (big showers be gooood foh dis!) an'... an'...Oh yeah!!!  I's likes BUSSIN' PEOPLES UP REAL GOOD!!!  My last lil' bruder is in dat' home now.  We wuz' practicin' dat clinchin' thing an' DE DOORBELL BE A RINGIN'!  Well,....ya' knows what be happenin' when I hears bells!  Tee Heee!  So, Judo Kid, ifin' you likes chewin' ears (I means pork rinds!!), while cuddlins' (I means clinchin'!!), den's you already be likes a lil' bruder to me!   POW! BAM! POW! POW!  Whoops!, dat's de door bell!  Gotsta go now.  I be waitin' for ya'!!!".

"You new special fren',
Mikey  "

Forwarded as a public service by white belt.


----------



## J-kid (Jan 18, 2003)

Right:supcool:


----------



## MartialArtist (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *If it was for good fun , and if i did a good job (win or lose) people will say you know that Judo-kid pritty tuff guy. *


You'll be a dead guy for all that matters, same with everyone here


----------



## Baoquan (Feb 10, 2003)

Mike is training with Freddie Roach and Jeff Fenech for his fight with Etienne - and both trainers are among the best in the world....there is no way i'd step in that ring, even for a payday.

I like speaking without drooling.


----------



## shadowdragon (Feb 12, 2003)

No way I would fight him, I am not considering committing a suicide...


----------



## Disco (Feb 13, 2003)

Oh you guys! Mikey T. is easy. As soon as the bell rings and he's coming at you, just fall on the floor and yell "RAPE". He'll remember what happened the last time and run like Hell.......


----------



## Antares33 (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Disco _
> *Oh you guys! Mikey T. is easy. As soon as the bell rings and he's coming at you, just fall on the floor and yell "RAPE". He'll remember what happened the last time and run like Hell....... *





.....directly for your cornhole.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Antares33 _
> *.....directly for your cornhole. *




 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## A.R.K. (Feb 14, 2003)

Do we have to box with him or can we fight our own way?


----------



## MartialArtist (Feb 15, 2003)

Either way, 99.999% of us will be dead in a street fight against Tyson.  Only a very few people can take him on.  Remember, Tyson is much more effective on the streets than he is in the ring.

One person on the top of my head who "defeated" him was an aikido master in Japan.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 15, 2003)

Mike Tysone is scheduled to fight Cliff _'The Black Rhino"_ Etienne february 22nd.

While Etienne is hopefully going to put up a good fight the sad reality is that even at his diminshed peak Tyson is still a player in the HW divsion. Mostl because the division is in such a sad state.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> *Either way, 99.999% of us will be dead in a street fight against Tyson.  Only a very few people can take him on.  Remember, Tyson is much more effective on the streets than he is in the ring.
> 
> One person on the top of my head who "defeated" him was an aikido master in Japan. *



Woah.....maybe I'll start Aikido and then take him on in a "Boxing" match :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> *One person on the top of my head who "defeated" him was an aikido master in Japan. *



Lenox Lewis did Aikido? So that explains how he won!


----------



## MartialArtist (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Lenox Lewis did Aikido? So that explains how he won! *


LOL!

Aikido in a boxing match, sounds like fun.  It is just as fun as getting your head knocked in  But boxing in an aikido sparring match gives you kinda the same results.

It was just some friendly exhibition match.  Tyson jabbed and got locked up.  Tyson did learn a lot of things from it though, from some concepts on locking up that helped him clinch and things of that nature.  He also learned how to meditate there.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 15, 2003)

There is NO way Tyson could beat me.  That big oaf?  With those ham hands?  

I'd run like a little B*tch and hide before they ever got me into the ring.  Period.


----------



## Rob Wilson (Feb 17, 2003)

There is no way I'd last a nanosecond against Tyson unless I had plenty of backup, a tank, maybe some land mines and some kind of Robin Givens class distraction so I could let the troops get the first shot in. TV is deceiving; you have got to see this guy up close to believe his power and speed. (Or any world-class boxer really). Tough? The comment about his trainers was on the money- Fenech was a great fighter but he kept breaking his hands. In the ring. A former trainer, Atlas, is one of the meanest, fairest SOB's ever to breathe. Ask him where he got that seam running up the left side of his face. And I think it's pretty obvious that Tyson is genetically predisposed towards pounding people's asses like tent pegs. Having said that- Lewis and Douglas whipped his can up and down. 

Boxers are seriously tough bastards. 

RRW


----------



## Mormegil (Feb 19, 2003)

What about with NHB rules?

What about NHB rules, and he doesn't know it?

What about one of these NHB champs vs. Tyson NHB rules?

Hmm, you could try to keep him at bay with kicks to the leg, problem is he seems to be very effective at closing in.


----------



## MartialArtist (Feb 19, 2003)

Doesn't matter, he is much more dangerous on the street.  I'd rather face him in the ring than on the street.

Tyson doesn't just punch.  Contrary to popular belief, wrestlers don't only grapple in fights, and people like Tyson don't just punch.  Tyson locks, traps, kicks, bites...  He beat two boxers right there at a bar.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 9, 2003)

Your guys must realize that media and the title of heavyweight champ adds more punch to his power and legend.  The truth is he is a heavyweight that is tough, but not invincibile.  As a part time boxer I workout with heavyweights and a friend of mine got to be a sparring partner with tyson.  He admits tyson is a hard hitter and fast but he bases his victories on partly intimidation. He said from Mikes own mouth when asked about tough heavyweight contenders he responded "You have to remember boxing is a sport and I am one of the best in the sport.  Even I lose fights and as for all these other up and coming fighters just because they are heavyweights doesnt mean they are any good."  The truth is Mike trains in a closed environment and you never know how much damage you could inflicted if allowed to use you martial arts training. If your conditioned and spar a lot and can take punches you never know how long you could last. Now if you were forced to fight boxing rules in a ring then you could be hampered.  Remember when you attack someone and rip their eyes and throat out, even Mike is not conditioned to this.  For you brave soldiers wanting to fight Iron Mike get your pro boxing card since its so easy to get and train like a champ, when you become the heavyweight champion make sure to yell out  "I did it because Ronin said so!!!"


----------



## DAC..florida (Mar 9, 2003)

I guess if I had  no choice I would fight him but only if I had too.
I agree that he is only human and that he can be beat but why would you choose to fight him if you didnt have to.

Try fighting a 350 lb. syko who you have already given a by-latteral testicular compression ( front kick to the groin area ) to and he just laughed at you! Also just a human but what a fight when they feel no pain!!!!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2003)

I love Tysons responses after the latest fight "I just gotta get my **** together!"


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin _
> *I love Tysons responses after the latest fight "I just gotta get my **** together!" *



Its so true :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 16, 2003)

I voted I could take a couple fo round from this guy called Tyson.

Pay me a few Million and I would think about it.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 16, 2003)

i've posted my view on "reality" shows on a thread in the MMA forum in the past. this is pretty much the same thing. 

keep this reality nonsense crap out of boxing/MMA/martial arts period. Reality TV has already trivialized thing we would normally all hold a bit sacred: Love, relationships, even marriage. not to mention various sports. 

boxing especially has been drug through the mud enough due to corrupt and greedy promoters since almost the beginning of the sport as an organized event. now tv producers have decided that they want to get in on the action?

then of course there's mikey tyson....who doesn't excatly give the sport a good name either



admittedly though...i would watch this show and probably not be able to miss an episode.


----------



## Infight (Mar 21, 2003)

Maybe nowadays, but in the past, no way, rather fall from Empire State! His problems is, dont care about learning something ground fight, once on ground, hell get on troubles.


----------

